# Panny 900 & Oppo 970



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Anyoone else have this combo and if so what setting do you prefer 720p or 1080i?

Also I have had the Panny only for a little while - What settings are people using? Do you prefer Natural, Cinema1 and if so why?


----------



## ktaillon (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi,

I don't have the OPPO but I do have the AE900. I can change the output from my cable box that feeds my projector, the 1080i seems to be a little better than the 720p. I also can change this on my DVD player Samsung 981(?) but I can't see any difference between 480p, 720p and 1080i.

I purchased a calibration dvd and had great results after using it. People like to use the Cinema1 because the color temp is the closest to 6500k. I had great results using this and also Normal.

Ken


----------

